# Grizzly vs. Busy Bee



## Shepherd (Dec 31, 2012)

Wondering if any Canadians (ontarians, preferably) could weigh in on their experiences ordering from Grizzly.  While I have had realatively good experiences with BusyBee, and I am by no means in need of professional grade machines, it would seem the support and selection at Grizzly are far greater...

Specifically looking at their 4003G lathe...


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 31, 2012)

I too wish they would just get back together. It would be nice to have better access to Grizzly.


----------

